# Music launching



## pany1988 (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaan is launching new music album Shaanis star and he is very good men


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I had to look up who in the Bay of Bengal you were talking about. We don't care about Shaan and his Indian music here.


----------

